

In Lieu of earthquake, power conservation, game servers come down. - headShrinker
http://lodestone.finalfantasyxiv.com/pl/news/detail?newsId=5dff88cfd260fd4cbe729ae70550163846399ef0

======
rcfox
I don't think that means what you think it means.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=define:lieu>

